# Remodel/existing window



## Rider Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Remodel without changing existing bedroom windows that do not meet egress code.

Framing inspection approved/not approved?

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

So you have an existing beroom?

They are trying to enlarge it by removing an existing interior wall somehow?

I don't know that I would require them to exchange the existing windows.  But I might.


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

It's a kitchen/interior remodel in the bedrooms the walls are covered with paneling, to be replaced with sheetrock and smoke detectors.


----------



## JBI (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

"Existing" conditions. Provided that the rooms were legal the day they were built/occupied I think you're going to have to pass the work. Even if they were to replace the window with an energy efficient one I don't believe a size increase is 'automatically' required.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

My personal opinion is that requiring people to replace windows for minor renovations or unrelated work mainly encourages people to dodge permits.

There is no nexus, and such a requirement makes the code appear to be bureaucratic and nonsensical.

Particularly when one considers the costs often entailed in replacing windows in an existing opening.  On the other hand, the cost of smoke detectors is nominal.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

Existing condtion, no change to the windows or the opening, I wouldn't require the replacement of the windows at this point.


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

Agree with others UNLESS there is an ammendment by the AHJ that requires it.

R102.7 Existing structures. The legal occupancy of any structure

existing on the date of adoption of this code shall be permitted

to continue without change, except as is specifically

covered in this code, the International Property Maintenance

Code or the International Fire Code, or as is deemed necessary

by the building official for the general safety and welfare of the

occupants and the public.

R102.7.1 Additions, alterations or repairs. Additions,

alterations or repairs to any structure shall conform to the

requirements for a new structure without requiring the

existing structure to comply with all of the requirements of

this code, unless otherwise stated. Additions, alterations or

repairs shall not cause an existing structure to become

unsafe or adversely affect the performance of the building.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

I'd consider the sheetrock to be cosmetic, and the addition of smokes a minor remodel. No change of windows required. As stated before, even if they were being replaced, with like size that were code compliant at the time it was built, still wouldn't require current code requirements.


----------



## Alias (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

I have to agree with everyone that I wouldn't require a change out on the windows.  When I do require windows to be changed is when the remodel job goes over 50% of the entire structure.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## north star (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

*HYPOTHETICALLY:  Let's say it's a rental residence, would you then require*

*a larger sized, MOE compliant window when a new tenant moves in, ...a*

*change of occupants?*


----------



## Min&Max (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

Under the circumstances that you are giving, it would not even be a slight consideration.


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *HYPOTHETICALLY:  Let's say it's a rental residence, would you then require*
> 
> *a larger sized, MOE compliant window when a new tenant moves in, ...a*
> 
> *change of occupants?*


A change of occupants is not a change of occupancy/use.

Nope.....leave the winders alone!


----------



## north star (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

*Thanks for the input!   *


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

Thank you everyone that makes me feel better because I approved the framing yesterday.

Rick


----------



## Heaven (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

I would be extra sure the window met code at the time it was installed, and even if ok, if it was smaller than the minimum emergency escape size clear opening minimum (20x24) I'd see if it were possible to swap it out for a larger clear opening window within the same rough opening. Short of lack of compliance with the code when built, I can't see any possibility for requiring the RO to be increased. But to swap a double hung for a casement in the same RO, for instance, at the cost of maybe $300 during a remodel I think is reasonable, assuming the net clear is smaller than required for escape.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

Heaven,

The problem I run into is the owner and contractor wants to see the code that requires the windows to at the very least try to meet egress.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Heaven (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window



			
				Rick Taylor said:
			
		

> Heaven,The problem I run into is the owner and contractor wants to see the code that requires the windows to at the very least try to meet egress.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rick


Was there a code when the house was built, if not, do you have any other local codes in place (Life Safety Code?) that address existing conditions more stringently? Unless they are doing a replacement window job along with the renovation, I agree that there isn't much you can require for the windows.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Remodel/existing window

FYI smoke detectors are required anytime work is done that requires a permit.

Agree with others the windows stay as is.

 R313.2.1 Alterations, repairs and additions.

When alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings; the smoke alarms shall be interconnected and hard wired.


----------



## PMInspector4 (Apr 1, 2010)

IPMC requires windows to meet Light and Ventilation requirements based on 8% of floor area. Also has room size minimums. Bedrooms are 70sf min yields a 5.6sf window.

 IRC requires all non grade floor windows to be 5.7sf of net clear opening. Only Casement windows get 100% credit for opening size.

 The 20" x 24" dimensions are the minimum sizes in one direction the opening must still meet the  5.7sf required.

 Mike


----------

